# [Indian NR] Adithyaa Anand 43.61 WF mean!



## asacuber (Mar 25, 2016)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1449/events/14/rounds/1/results
Well looking forward to many records being broken!
E: now its 41.39!


----------

